# Urban America: 56k warning!



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Cleveland*

*Cleveland,Ohio*








- Thepope



> Cleveland is the county seat of Cuyahoga County, the most populous county in the U.S. state of Ohio. The municipality is located in northeastern Ohio on the southern shore of Lake Erie, approximately 60 miles (100 km) west of the Pennsylvania border. It was founded in 1796 near the mouth of the Cuyahoga River, and became a manufacturing center owing to its location at the head of numerous canals and railroad lines. With the decline of heavy manufacturing, Cleveland's businesses have diversified into the service economy, including the financial services, insurance, and healthcare sectors.
> 
> As of the 2000 Census, the city proper had a total population of 478,403, making it the 33rd largest city in the nation and the second largest city in Ohio after Columbus, the state's capital. Recent estimates from the United States Census Bureau show it to currently be the 36th largest in the nation. It is the center of Greater Cleveland, the largest metropolitan area in Ohio, which spans several counties and is defined in several different ways by the Census Bureau. The Cleveland-Elyria-Mentor Metropolitan Statistical Area has 2,250,871 people and is the 23rd largest in the country. Cleveland is also part of the larger Cleveland-Akron-Elyria Combined Statistical Area, which is the 14th largest in the country with a population of 2,945,831 according to the 2000 Census.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Forest City: SuperstarMark, Mayday, Thepope, C-town, Montecarlos, Clevelumbus, and Coldayman _ 

The city of Cleveland








- Mayday








- Coldayman

















- C-town








- Mayday








- Mayday

















- Mayday








- Coldayman








- Mayday

















C-town








- Thepope








- Mayday








- Mayday








- Mayday








- Coldayman

















- Mayday

















- C-town








- Mayday

















- Mayday


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Cleveland continued*








- Superstarmark








- Thepope








- Mayday








- Montecarlos


















- Clevelumbus

















- Mayday


























- Ctown

















- Coldayman

















- Thepope

















- C- Town


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Dallas*

*Dallas, Texas*












> Dallas (pronounced ['dæl.?s] or ['dæl.?s]) is the third-largest city in the state of Texas and the ninth-largest city in the United States. The city covers 385 square miles (997 km²) and is the county seat of Dallas County.[4] As of 2005, U.S. Census estimates put Dallas at a population of 1.2 million. The city is the main cultural and economic center of the 12-county Dallas–Fort Worth–Arlington metropolitan area—at over 5.8 million people, it is the fifth-largest metropolitan area in the United States and the largest metropolitan area in the state of Texas. Dallas is listed as a gamma world city by the Loughborough University Globalization and World Cities Study Group & Network.[5]
> 
> Dallas was founded in 1841 and formally incorporated as a city on 2 February 1856. The city is known for its role in the petroleum industry, telecommunications, computer technology, banking, and transportation. It is the core of the largest inland metropolitan area in the United States and lacks any navigable link to the sea—Dallas's prominence despite this comes from its historical importance as a center for the oil and cotton industries, its position along numerous railroad lines, and its powerful industrial and financial tycoons
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Big-D: Dallasstar, Texas Star, Rantanamo, Texan#1, Montecarlos, Slo, Maconhey, Swivel, Naptown, and Sabotai _


The city of Dallas








- Swivel








- Swivel








- Swivel








- Maconhey








- Naptown








- Maconhey








- Swivel


























- Swivel








- Maconhey








- Texan#1








- Swivel








- Swivel

















- Maconhey








- Naptown








- Montecarlos








- Maconhey








- Maconhey








- Swivel








- Texan#1








- Sabotai








- Swivel








- Maconhey








- Maconhey








- Swivel








- Swivel








- Maconhey









- Naptown








- Swivel








- Dallas Star








- Swivel








- Maconhey








- Swivel








- Swivel


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Dallas continued*








- Texan#1








- Naptown








- Maconhey








- Maconhey

















- Swivel








- Maconhey








- Texas Star








- Maconhey








- Swivel








- Swivel








- Naptown








- Swivel








- Maconhey








- Maconhey








- Texas Star

















- Maconhey








- Swivel








- Texan#1








- Sabotai








- Maconhey








- Dallas Star








- Swivel








- Maconhey








- Slo








- Texan#1








- Swivel








- Swivel








- Naptown








- Maconhey








- Texas Star








- Swivel








- Rantanamo








- Montecarlos








- Swivel








- Texas Star








- Swivel


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Denver*

*Denver, Colorado*












> The City and County of Denver is the capital and most populous city of the State of Colorado. Denver is located in the South Platte River Valley on the High Plains just east of the Front Range of the Southern Rocky Mountains. The Denver downtown district is located immediately east of the confluence of Cherry Creek with the South Platte River, approximately 15 miles (24 kilometers) east of the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Denver is nicknamed The Mile-High City because its official elevation is exactly one mile (5,280 feet or approximately 1,609 meters) above sea level.[1]
> 
> The United States Census Bureau estimates that, in 2005, the population of the City and County of Denver was 557,917, making it the 26th most populous U.S. city.[2] The city claims to have the 10th largest downtown district in the United States.[4] The surrounding Denver-Aurora metropolitan area had an estimated 2005 population of 2,359,994 and ranks as the 22nd most populous U.S. metropolitan area
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Mile High City:... DenverDane, Der Reisender, Superstarmark, Ronald Dupont, Gijose1, BroncoCSU05, Skate342, and storogoth _


The city of Denver








- Der Reisender








- SuperstarMark








- Broncocsu05








- BroncoCsu05








- DenverDane








- Denverdane

















- BroncoCsu05

















- Denverdane

















- Gijose1








- Denverdane








- Der Reisender








- Denverdane








- Skate342








- Ronald Dupont








- Broncocsu05


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Denver continued*








- Ronald Dupont








- Broncocsu05


























- Denverdane








- Storogoth








- Denverdane

















Gijose1

















- BroncoCsu05


























- Denverdane








- Ronald Dupont








- Broncocsu05

















- Denverdane

















- Ronald Dupont


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Detroit*

*Detroit, Michigan*








- The-new-tony-detroit



> Detroit (IPA: [d?'t????t]) (French: Détroit, meaning strait, pronounced [det?wa] (help·info)) is the largest city in the U.S. state of Michigan and the seat of Wayne County. The city, founded in 1701 by French fur traders, is a major port city located north of Windsor, Ontario, on the Detroit River, in the Midwest region of the United States. It is known as the United States' traditional automotive center and an important source of popular-music legacies, celebrated by the city's two familiar nicknames, Motor City and Motown. The city's name comes from the Detroit River (in French Rivière du Détroit), meaning "River of the Strait," linking Lake St. Clair and Lake Erie.
> 
> In 2005, Detroit ranked as the United States' eleventh most populous city, with 886,675 residents. The name Detroit sometimes refers to the metro Detroit area, a sprawling region with a population of 4,468,966[4] for the Metropolitan Statistical Area and a population of 5,410,014[5] for the nine county Combined Statistical Area as of the 2005 Census Bureau estimates. If the adjacent Canadian city of Windsor and its suburbs are counted, the area has a total population of about 6,000,000 (see: Windsor-Detroit). Detroit's urbanized area population, which measures the physical build of a metropolis, sat at 3,903,377 as of 2000, making it the ninth largest urbanized area in the U.S.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of Mo-Town:Hudkina, Detroitsky, Urbantiki, Brandonzwa, Buildingsofdetroit, Allen M., Southen, Cabasse, 1manwithacamera, Detroitbikeblog, Blusmbl, The-new-tony-detroit, Paradox21, Mcc, Hkskyline, Jaybird, Kavok, Zachariahdaman, Zissou, Patrick Austin, and Michi _

The city of Detroit








Detroitbikeblog








Hkskyline








- Mcc








- Michi








- Hudkina

















- Paradox21








- Urbantiki








- Detroitsky








- Blusmbl








- Hudkina








- Kavok








- Jaybird

















- Michi








- Hkskyline








- The-new-tony-detroit








- Cabasse


























- Hudkina








- 1 manwithacamera

















- Jaybird








- Allen M.








- Michi








- Hudkina








- Hudkina








- Paradox21








- Buildingsofdetroit


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Denver continued*








- Southen

















- Hudkina








- Jaybird








- Jaybird








- Mcc








- The-new-tony-detroit

















- Buildingsofetroit








- Paradox21








- Patrick Austin








- Michi

















- Hudkina








- Jaybird








- Zissou








- Hudkina








1manwithacamera

















-Michi








- Hudkina








- Hudkina








Zachariahdaman








- Michi








- Hudkina








- Hudkina








- Detroitbikeblog

















- Jaybird


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Denver*








- Brandonzwa








- Mcc









- Hudkina








- Hudkina

















- Michi








- Michi








- Michi








- Hudkina








- Michi








- Zachariahdaman








- Hudkina








- Jaybird








- Paradox21

















- Hudkina


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Detroit continued*








- Michi








- Hudkina









- Hudkina








- Hudkina








- Michi

















- Michi


























Hkskyline








- Hudkina








- Hudkina








- Hudkina








- Jaybird








- Hudkina








- Jaybird









- Jaybird

















- Hudkina








- Hudkina


























- Jaybird


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Houston*

*Houston, Texas*








- Houstontexas



> Houston is the largest city in the state of Texas and fourth-largest in the United States. As of the 2005 U.S. Census estimate, it had a population of more than 2 million. The city covers more than 600 square miles (1,600 km²). Houston is the county seat of Harris County and part of the Houston–Sugar Land–Baytown metropolitan area, the sixth-largest metropolitan area in the U.S. with a population of more than 5.5 million.
> 
> Houston was founded on August 30, 1836 by brothers Augustus Chapman Allen and John Kirby Allen on land near the banks of Buffalo Bayou. The city was incorporated on June 5, 1837 and named after General Sam Houston, commander at the Battle of San Jacinto. The burgeoning port and railroad industry, combined with oil discovery in 1901, has induced continual surges in Houston's population. In the 20th century, Houston became the home of the Texas Medical Center, the world's largest concentration of healthcare and research institutions, and NASA's Lyndon B. Johnson Space Center.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Space City: Houstontexas, Rgv, Boris, Texasboy, Westerngulf, Latennisguy, Lsyd, Kcgridlock, Tennisguyinhtown, av2fw, Sabotai, and Texan#1 _

The city of Houston









- Westerngulf








- Texasboy








- Texasboy








-= Rgv








- Texasboy








- Latennisguy








- Texasboy








- Houstontexas








- Westerngulf








- Texasboy








- Lsyd








- Kcgridlock








- Sabotai








- Rgv








- Texasboy








- Westerngulf








- Texasboy

















- Texasboy








- Lsyd








- av2fw








- texan#1








- Rgv








- Westerngulf








- Westerngulf








- Texasboy








- Houstontexas








- Westerngulf








- Texasboy








- Boris


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Houston continued*








- Rgv








- Texasboy








- Texasboy

















- Westerngulf








- Lsyd








- Av2fw








- Sabotai








- Texasboy








- Texasboy








- Rgv








- Texan#1









- Westerngulf








- Av2fw








- Houstontexas








- Texasboy








- Latennisguy








- Westerngulf








- Boris








- Lsyd








- Rgv








- Boris


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Houston continued*








- Lsyd








- Houstontexas








- Kcgridlock








- Texasboy

















- Sabotai








- Lsyd








- Westerngulf








- Westerngulf








- Boris









- Westerngulf

















- Houstontexas








- av2fw








- Westerngulf








- Houstontexas




























- Texasboy








- Houstontexas








- Westerngulf








- Rgv








- Houstontexas








- Texasboy








- Westerngulf








- Houstontexas








- Westerngulf


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Kansas City*

*Kansas City, Missouri*








- Kcgridlock



> Kansas City is a city in the US state of Missouri encompassing parts of Jackson, Clay, Cass as well as Platte counties. It is situated at the junction of the Missouri and Kansas Rivers (Kaw Point) and sits opposite Kansas City, Kansas. It is the largest city in the Kansas City Metropolitan Area, the most populous city in Missouri, the seventh largest city in the Midwest, and the 40th most populous city in the United States. As of 2005, the city had an estimated population of 444,965[3]. The city's tap water was recently rated the cleanest among the 50 largest cities in the United States, containing no detectable impurities.
> 
> Kansas City, Missouri, is organized into a system of more than 150 neighborhoods, some with histories as independent cities or the sites of major events.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the City of fountains: Tosspot, Kcgridlock, Mattguy70070, Urbane, Drowzy, skate342, and kcmetro _

K.C.M.O









- Tospot

















- Kcgridlock








- Kcgridlock








- Mattguy7070








- Tosspot








- Skate342

















Kcgridlock








- Tosspot








- Kcmetro








- Tosspot








- Tosspot








- Tosspot








- Urbane








- Tosspot








- Tosspot








- Drowzy








- Tosspot








- Urbane


























- Tosspot








- Kcmetro








- Skate342








- Kcgridlock








- Tosspot








- Tosspot








- Tosspot








- Tosspot








- Urbane








- Skate342








- Tosspot








- Urbane

















- Tosspot


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Kansas City continued*








- Urbane








- Kcgridlock








- Tosspot








- Drowzy








- Tosspot








- Skate342








- Skate342








- Skate342

















- Tosspot








Skate342








- Tosspot








- Kcmetro


























- Urbane


























- Tosspot








- Skate342


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Los Angeles*

*Los Angeles, California*








-joey313



> Los Angeles—full name El pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de Los Angeles de Porciúncula, (literally translated to The town of Our Lady the Queen of the Angels of Porciúncula) usually simply called L.A.—is the largest city in the state of California and the second-largest in the United States. It is an alpha world city having a population of 3.8 million people[1] and spanning 498 square miles. The Los Angeles–Long Beach–Santa Ana metropolitan area is home to 12.9 million people.[2]
> 
> Los Angeles was founded in 1781 by Spanish Captain Rivera y Moncada, yet it was not incorporated as a municipality until April 4, 1850—five months before California achieved statehood. It is the county seat of Los Angeles County.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of Lotus-Land: Shmidt, Chrisla, Vidiot, Goonsta, Gatorbitch, Superstarmark, Plinko, Coldayman, Bigdan35, Joey313, Godblessbotox, Fromlosangeles, Fernyism, TheBaz, Anticheesehead, Innov8, Upward, Aquamadoor, Pepe, Daveldude, Evildrnuetron, and Ray S. _


The city of Los Angeles









- Chrisla








- Gatorbitch








- Coldayman








- Joey313








- Plinko








- Gatorbitch








- Goonsta








- Joey313








- Anticheesehead








- Godblessbotox








- TheBaz








- FromLosAngeles








- FromLosAngeles








- Gatorbitch








- Gatorbitch








- Superstarmark








- Joey313








- Godblessbotox








- FromLosAngeles








- Innov8








- Upward








- Chrisla








- DaveLdude








- Joey313








- Joey313








- Vidiot








- Shmidt


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Los Angeles continued...*








- Joey313








- Godblessbotox








- Coldayman








- Godblessbotox








- Plinko








- Gatorbitch








- Gatorbitch








- FromLosAngeles








- Theanticheese








- Pepe









- DaveLdude








Innov8








- Fernyism


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Los Angeles continued...*








- FromLosAngeles








- Godblessbotox








- Coldayman








- Plinko








- Superstarmark








- Bigdan35








- Joey313








- Gatorbitch








- Joey313


























- Godblessbotox

















- Gatorbitch








- Goonsta








- Chrisla








- Chrisla








Thebaz



































- Ray S








- Gatorbitch


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Los Angeles continued...*








- Joey313

















- Pepe








- Anticheesehead








- Godblessbotox








- Upward


























- Godblessbotox

















- Goonsta








- Gatorbitch








- Chrisla








- Shmidt








- Plinko








- Gatorbitch

















- Chrisla








- Aquamadoor

















- DaveLdude

















- Pepe









- Chrisla









- Chrisla









- Godblessbotox









EvilDRnuetron



































- Chrisla


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Miami*

*Miami, Florida*








- Bic



> Miami is a major city in southeastern Florida, in the United States. Miami and the surrounding metropolitan area are situated on northern Biscayne Bay between the Everglades and the Atlantic Ocean. By population, Miami is the largest city in Miami-Dade County and the county seat, the largest city in the South Florida metropolitan area, which comprises Miami-Dade County, Broward County, and Palm Beach County, making up the largest metropolitan area in the Southeastern United States, and the sixth largest metropolitan area in the United States.
> 
> Because of its city limits, Miami is the second-largest city in Florida (after Jacksonville), and the 45th largest city in the United States. However, the urban area is the fifth largest in the United States.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Magic City: Ghettobogas, Knas167, Don Pacho, Paul305, Umiami305, Jamesgood72, 100% Humido, Aleko, Pablo63090, Texasboy, Riderofrohan, Streetscaper, Trickykid, Miamijr, Chicago3rd, The-new-tony-detroit, Ace, Bic, Miaballinboi, Brianbender, Bandu72, Roark, Miamitom, and Slo_


The city of Miami








- Don Pacho








100% Humido








- Texasboy








- Streetscaper








- Streetscaper








- Chicago3rd








- Riderofrohan








- Pablo63090








- Jamesgood72








- Ghettobogas








- Don Pacho








- Trickykid








- Streetscaper








- Bic








- The-new-tony-detroit








- Brianbender








- Knas167








- Umiami305








- 100% Humido








- Streetscaper








- Texasboy








- Aleko

















- Ace








- The-new-tony-detroit








- Slo








- Don Pacho








The-new-tony-detroit








- Don Pacho








- Bic








- Miamijr








- Streetscaper








- Bandu72


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Miami continued...*








- Miamijr








- Trickykid








- Chicago3rd








- The-new-tony-detroit








- 100% Humido








- Knas167








- Streetscaper








- Streetscaper








- Bic








- Jamesgood72








- Paul305








- Ghettobogas

















- The-new-tony-detroit








- Streetscaper








- Ace

















- Streetscaper








- Miaballinboi








- Bandu72








- The-new-tony-detroit








- Chicago3rd








- Roark









The- New-Tony-Detroit








- Don Pacho








- Roark

















- Trickykid








- Riderofrohan








- Aleko

















- 100% Humido








- Miamijr


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Miami continued*








- The new -tony-detroit








- Miamijr








- Ace








- Thenewtonydetroit








- Bic








- Streetscaper








- Brianbender








- Roark








- Bandu72








- Ace








- Trickykid








- Don Pacho








- Slo








- Brianbender








- Bic








Thenewtonydetroit








- Don Pacho








- 100% Humido

















- Ghettobogas








- Bandu72








- Miamitom








- Slo








- Bic


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Minneapolis*

*Minneapolis, Minnesota*








- Jordan Z.



> Minneapolis (pronounced [?m?ni'æp?l?s]) is the largest city in the state of Minnesota in the United States, and the county seat of Hennepin County. Minneapolis sits on both banks of the Mississippi River and adjoins Saint Paul, the state's capital. Together they form the core of the Twin Cities metropolitan area, the 16th-largest[1] agglomeration in the country, with about three million residents, with Minneapolis itself ranked among the country's 50 most populous cities.[2]
> 
> Residents enjoy high quality of life compared to other U.S. cities and pay the costs of living.[3] In part in its role as county seat, the city has worked toward the health and welfare of all residents including the least fortunate.[4] During the 1990s, Minneapolis reversed a crime wave and overturned a fifty year economic slump.[5]
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Twin Cities: Minneapolis03, Superstarmark, 1ajs, Sun, Theanticheesehead, Buntq, Vgmliquid, Mcc, Flash, Nath05, Clashman, Mysteek, Mnmike, and PApride _

The city of Minneapolis








- Mysteek








Anticheesehead








Anticheeshead








Nath05








- Buntq








- Flash








- Mcc








- Flash








Anticheesehead








Mnmike








- Clashman








- Vgmliquid








- Flash








- Sun








- Buntq








- 1ajs








- Sun








- Mcc








- Superstarmark








- Mcc








- Flash








- Buntq








- Anticheese








- Papride








- Sun








= 1ajs








- Flash


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Minneapolis continued*

















- Mcc








- Flash








- Nath05








- Anticheesehead








- Superstarmark








- Buntq








- Sun








- 1ajs








- Minneapolis03








- Sun








- Vgmliquid








- Mcc








- Flash








- Sun








- 1ajs








- Anticheeshead








- Mcc








- Clashman








- Mysteek

















- Flash








- Buntq








- Papride








- Mysteek








- Mcc








- 1ajs

















- Papride


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*New Orleans*

*New Orleans, Louisianna*








- Volker Banken



> New Orleans (pronounced [nu 'orl?nz] or ['nu ?or'li?nz] in American English, with many with Southern accents (rare in the city) pronouncing it [n? orlEnz]; French: La Nouvelle-Orléans, pronounced la nuv?l ??le?~/ in standard French) is a major United States port city and historically the largest city in the U.S. state of Louisiana. The Port of New Orleans ranks as one of the busiest sea ports in the world.
> 
> New Orleans is located in southeastern Louisiana along the Mississippi River. The city is bordered by Lake Pontchartrain to the north and the Gulf of Mexico to the east and is coextensive with Orleans Parish. It is named after Philippe II, Duke of Orléans, Regent of France, and is one of the oldest cities in the United States. New Orleans is known for its multicultural heritage as well as its music and cuisine. It is considered the birthplace of jazz.[1][2]
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Crescent City: Boris, Sean in NewOrleans, Nate871, Lsyd, Lil Momo,Volker Banken, and Bhm4ever_

The city of New Orleans








- Lsyd








- Boris








- Boris








- Boris








- Sean in New Orleans








- Boris








- Nate871








- Boris








- Nate871








- Boris








- Boris








- Boris








- Boris








- Lsyd








- Lil Momo








- Sean in New Orleans

















- Nate871








- Boris








- Boris








- Sean in New Orleans

















- Sean in New Orleans








- Bhm4ever








- Boris








- Boris








- Boris








- Nate871

















- Sean in New Orleans








- Lsyd


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*New Orleans continued*








Nate871








- Bhm4ever

















- Boris








- Boris








- Boris








- Nate871








- Nate871








- Sean in New Orleans








- Boris








- Lsyd








- Lil MomO








- nATE871








- Sean in New Orleans








- Boris








- Boris








- Lsyd








- Nate871








- Boris


























- Sean in NewOrleans








- Nate871








- Nate871








- Boris


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*New York City*

*New York City*








- Zippythechimp



> New York City (officially the City of New York) is the most populous city in the United States of America. Its business, finance and trading organizations are significant players in the nation's economy and in the world.[1] The city is one of the world's most important cultural centers with hundreds of museums, galleries, and performance venues. Home of the United Nations, the city is also one of the world's major venues for international diplomacy.
> 
> The city is comprised of the five boroughs of The Bronx, Brooklyn, Manhattan, Queens, and Staten Island. The city's land area is 321 square miles (830 km²) and is home to 8.2 million people. With a population of 18.7 million, the New York metropolitan area is one of the largest urban areas in the world.[4]
> 
> ...


_The eyes of Gotham City: Mayday, Upward, Flash, GiovanniSasso, Ablarc, Ted Levin, Flex88, Hkskyline, Nygirl, Eric, RFC, SubwayNomad, Mantaz, Dennis, Jack, Cover2sucks, Pat Lewpraset, Skyscrapercitizen, AX, Swinefield and Zippythechimp_


The city of New York


























- RFC

















- Ablarc








- Sasso








- Flash








- Sasso








- Flex88

















- Hkskyline








- Ablarc



































- Mantaz








- Rfc








- Cover2sucks








- Pat Lewpraset








- Cover2sucks








- Jack








- Pat Lewpraset








- Ablarc








- Flex88








- Ablarc








- Sasso








- Upward








-Hkskyline








; AX


























- Swinefield








- Dennis

















- Ablarc








- Flex88








- Sasso


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

damn...I sometimes forget how huge and varied the country is


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*New York City continued*

















- nygirl



























- Cover2sucks








Cover2sucks








- Pat Lewpraset








- RFC








Sasso








- Ablarc








- Mayday








- Ablarc



































Lewpraset








- Flex88








- AX








- AX

















- Hkskyline








- Swinefield


























- Dennis








- AX








- Rfc








- Flex88








- Ted Levin


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*New York City*

















Hkskyline

















- Flex88


























- Ablarc








- Nygirl

















- Ablarc








- Subway Nomad








- Mantaz








- Rfc

















- Jack








- Cover2sucks








- Mantaz








- Pat Lewpraset








- Ax



































- Swinefield








- Hkskyline

















- Sasso








- Upward








- Ablarc


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*New York City continued*

















- Rfc








- Hkskyline








- Ablarc

















- Mantaz


























- Cover2sucks








- Rfc

















- Flex88








- AX



































- Flex88








- Upward








- Ablarc


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*New York City continued*


























- Eric



































- Flex88








- AX

















- Hkskyline


























- Skyscrapercitizen

















- Ablarc








- Ablarc








- Upward








- Rfc

















- Ablarc









- Flex88








- Sasso



































- Flex88


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Philadelphia*

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*








- Skywade



> The city of Philadelphia is the largest city in Pennsylvania and the sixth most populous city in the United States. It is colloquially referred to as Philly, and known as The City of Brotherly Love (from Greek: F??ad??fe?a, /fi.la.'d?l.f?j.a/, "brotherly love" from philos "loving" and adelphos "brother").
> 
> The population of the city as of the 2000 census was 1,517,550 though 2005 U.S. Census estimates a population of 1,463,281.[1] Philadelphia is the second-largest city on the U.S. East Coast, and a major commercial, educational, and cultural center for the nation.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the city of Brotherly Love: Volguus Zildrohar, Flash, Mja, AX, Giovanni Sasso, Evergrey, xzmattzx, Chrisla, Furiine, Philadweller, Skywade, Rugge,and Matthew Johnson _

The city of Philadelphia








- Rugge








- Volguus Zildrohar








- Evergrey








- xzmattzx








Sasso








- AX








- Furiine








- Chrisla








- Sasso








- Philadweller








- Matthew Johnson








- Chrisla








- Philadweller








- Volguus Zildrohar








- Evergrey








- Skywade








- Sasso








- Volguus Zildrohar








- Rugge








- ZXzmattzx








- AX








- Evergrey








- Sasso








- Mja








- Philadweller








- Furiine








- Sasso








- Sasso








- Chrisla








- Evergrey








- AX


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Philadelphia continued*








- Volguus Zildrohar








- Flash








- AX








- xzmattzx








- AX








- Rugge








- Philadweller








- Matthew Johnson








- Volguus Zildrohar








- Evergrey








- AX








- Sasso








- Chrisla








- Sasso








- Sasso








- Philadweller








- Volguus Zildrohar








- xzmattzx








- AX








- Ax


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Philadelphia*








- Flash








- Sasso








- AX








- xzmattzx








- AX








- Sasso








- Evergrey








- Ax








- Volguus Zildrohar








- Chrisla








- AX








- AX








- Sasso








- Philadweller








- Chrisla








-Philadweller








- AX








- Philadweller


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Pittsburgh*

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*








- Evergrey



> Pittsburgh (pronounced ['p?ts.b?g]) is the second largest city in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania. It is the county seat of Allegheny County, Pennsylvania. It is the economic, cultural, academic, transportational, and service hub of the Pittsburgh Metro Area and the Pittsburgh Tri-State. Built on the land between the confluence of the Allegheny, Ohio and Monongahela rivers and the surrounding hills, Pittsburgh features a skyline of skyscrapers and dozens of bridges.
> 
> Once an industrial center, the collapse of the United States steel industry in the 1970s and 1980s has had a lasting impact on Pittsburgh's economy and identity: Pittsburgh's economy shifted to healthcare, education, technology, and financial services.[1]
> 
> ...


_The eyes of Steel City: Herodotus, Superstarmark, Evergrey, Ramsayhank, Flash, Hkskyline, Gersonldn, Mcc, Raptor09, Jaybird, Wz1, Matt Robinson _


The city of Pittsburgh








- Mcc


























- Matt Robinson








- Wz1








- Raptor09

















- Jaybird








- Flash








- Flash








- Ramsayhank








- Evergrey








- Superstarmark








- Ramsayhank








- Ramsayhank








- Flash








- Ramsayhank








- Gersonldn








- Mcc








- Flash

















- wz1








- Raptor09








- Matt Robinson








- Jaybird








- Mcc








- Hkskyline








- Flash








- Ramsayhank








- Ramsayhank








- Herodotus








- Superstarmark








- Ramsayhank








- Flash








- Flash








- Ramsayhank








- Matt Robinson








- Ramsayhank








- Superstarmark








- Wz1









- Flash


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Pittsburgh*








- Raptor09








- Evergrey








- Flash








- Mcc








- Flash

















- Flash








- Ramsayhank








- Superstarmark








- Flash








- Evergrey








- Gersonldn








- Ramsayhank








- Flash








- Wz1








- Matt Robinson








- Herodotus








- Herodotus








- Superstarmark








- Herodotus


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*St. Louis*

*St. Louis, Missouri*








- Xing500



> St. Louis is an independent city completely surrounded by St. Louis County on the west, and the Mississippi River on the east, in the U.S. state of Missouri. Sometimes written as Saint Louis, the city, which is named after Louis IX of France, is adjacent to but not part of St. Louis County, Missouri, thus giving it an almost-unique situation similar to Baltimore, Maryland in comparison to other metropolitan areas.
> 
> St. Louis is known for its long standing French and German heritage and Victorian past. While St. Louis has embraced its deep roots as the Gateway to the West, it also has modernized into a globally known contributor in the health care and scientific research fields. The St. Louis renaissance can be attributed to large scale construction and renovation efforts seen throughout the city in conjunction with corporate support and strong civic organizational efforts. St. Louis has seen its population increase as a direct result of the committed efforts of St. Louisans to return their city to the grand international status it was once known for dating back to the 1904 World's Fair and first Olympic Games ever held in the United States.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Gateway city: Herodotus, Dick, Kcgridlock, Flash, Xing500, Montecarlos, Citylover, Jivestl, Jeeper, Homeinmyshoes, and Riversidegator _


The city of St. Louis








- Jivestl








- Xing500








- Montecarlos








- Flash








- Kcgridlock








- Kcgridlock








- Herodotus








- Dick








- Kcgridlock








- Flash








- Xing500








- Jivecitystl








- Jeeper








- Jivestl








- Xing500








- Homeinmyshoes








- Homeinmyshoes








- Jivecitystl








- Citylover








- Xing500








- Dick








- Kcgridlock








- Flash








-Xing500








- Citylover








- Jeeper








- Homeinmyshoes








- Jivestl








- Homeinmyshoes








- Flash


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*St. Louis continued*








- Citylover








- Riversidegator








- Homeinmyshoes








- Jeeper








- Jivestl








- Riversidegator









- Kcgridlock








- Dick








- Flash








- Xing500









- Jeeper








- Homeinmyshoes








- Riversidegator








- Flash








- Kcgridlock








- Jivestl








- Xing500








- Homeinmyshoes








- Dick








- Herodotus


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*San Diego*

*San Diego, California*








- Derek



> San Diego is a coastal Southern California city located in the southwestern corner of the continental United States. As of 2005, the city has a population of 1,255,540 people. It is the second largest city in California and the seventh largest in the United States.[1] It is the county seat of San Diego County.GR6 The San Diego metropolitan area has over 2.9 million people while the larger metropolitan area, which includes Tijuana, Mexico, is the 21st-largest in the Americas, with a population over 4.8 million.
> 
> San Diego lies just north of the Mexican border (shares border with Tijuana, Mexico) and lies south of Orange County. It is home to miles of beaches, a mild Mediterranean climate and many military institutions, such as the United States Navy, the United States Coast Guard and the United States Marine Corps.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of America's Finest city: Urbansky,Kexpress, Derek, Bennywah, Innov8, SDurban, Hngcm, Digertari, and Ken Rockwell _

The city of San Diego








- Innov8








- Sdurban








- Derek








- Digertari








- Derek








- Urbansky








- Bennywah








- Kpexpress








- Innov8








- Urbansky








- Bennywah








- Derek








- Urbansky








- Innov8








- Digertari








- Hngcm








- Innov8








- Derek








- Digertari








- Derek

















- Sdurban

















- Urbansky








- Derek








- Innov8








- Hngcm








- Derek


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*San Diego Continued*








- Urbansky








- Derek








- Innov8








- Hngcm








- Kpexpress








- Urbansky








- Innov8








- Digertari








- Sdurban

















- Ken Rockwell








- Derek

















- Derek








- Derek


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*San Francisco*

*San Francisco, California*














> The City and County of San Francisco is the fourth most populous city in California and the fourteenth-most populous in the United States, with a 2005 population of 739,426.[2] It is located on the tip of the San Francisco Peninsula and is the focal point of the San Francisco Bay Area. San Francisco is the second most densely populated major city[3] in the United States.[4]
> 
> In 1776, the Spanish settled the tip of the San Francisco peninsula, establishing a fort at the Golden Gate and a mission named for Francis of Assisi. The California Gold Rush in 1848 propelled the city into a period of rapid growth. After being devastated by the 1906 earthquake and fire, San Francisco was quickly rebuilt.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Golden Gate City: Princeofsoul, Schmidt, ErnestoEduardo, Krull, Mikek, Agc, Mjphilly, Don Pacho, Sher, Hydrogen, Shafick, Bay Area, Wanch, DubbaG, ASDF, Innov8, Techniques, Chrisla, HeartPatrick, and Pacifican _


The city of San Francisco








- Sher








- Bay Area

















- Shmidt








- Mikek








- Agc

















- Mjphilly








- Krull








- Innov8








- Shmidt








- Dubbag








- ErnestoEduardo








- Princeofsoul

















- Nocturnal








- Chrisla

















- Wanch








- Sher








- Techniques








- Pacifican

















- Princeofsoul








- Mikek








- Mjphilly








- ASDF








- HeartPatrick


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*San Francisco continued*








Agc








- Mikek








- Mjphilly

















- Sher

















- Mikek








- Princeofsoul

















- Krull

















- Chrisla








- Dubbag

















- Nocturnal









- Hydrogen


















- Sher








- Mikek








- Mikek

















- Shmidt

















Don Pacho








- Mikek

















- Bay Area








- Chrisla

















- Innov8








- Krull








- ErnestoEduardo

















- Shafick








- Sher








- Pacifican








- Krull


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*San Francisco continued*








- Mikek








- HeartPatrick








- Chrisla








- Asdf








- Shafick








- Princeofsoul

















- Krull








- Sher








- Sher



































- Mikek


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*San Francisco continued*


























- Krull








- Shmidt

















- Mjphilly


























- Sher

















- Chrisla








-Krull

















- Enerstoeduardo

















- Krull


























- Sher

















-Mikek


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Seattle*

*Seattle, Washington*









- Pwright



> Seattle is the largest city in the Pacific Northwest region of the United States. It is located in the U.S. state of Washington between Puget Sound and Lake Washington, nearly 108 miles (174 km) south of the United States–Canadian border in King County, of which it is the county seat.
> 
> Seattle was first settled November 14, 1851, by Arthur A. Denny and his crew, which would subsequently become known as the Denny party. Its first name was New York, then Duwamps, then finally it was renamed Seattle after Chief Noah Sealth who was chief of the two tribes living in the area ("Seattle" is an anglicized rendition of his last name). As of 2006, the city had an estimated population of 580,000[1] and a metropolitan population of approximately 4 million.[3] Seattle is the hub for the Greater Puget Sound region. Its official nickname is the Emerald City, the result of a contest by a civic-minded association in the early 1980s to designate a pleasant nickname for the city;[4] the name alludes to the lush evergreen trees in the surrounding area. It is also referred to informally as the Gateway to Alaska, Queen City, and Jet City, due to the local influence of Boeing. Seattle residents are known as Seattleites.
> 
> ...


_The eyes of the Emerald City: Ramsayshank, Pwright,Oak-Sea, Goldstar133,RaineerMeadows, Sequoias, Seapug, Dancer, Kappa21, Currentworld, Prismasphere, InlandEmpire, Arex, and Greyx_









Pwright








Pwright








-Oak-sea








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Goldstar133








- Raineermeadows








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Kappa21








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Seapug








- RaineerMeadows








- Pwright








- Raineermeadows








- Dancer








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Prismasphere








- Arex








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Pwright








- RaineerMeadows








- InlandEmpire


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Seattle continued*








- RaineerMeadows








- Kappa21








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Oaksea








- RaineerMeadows








- Ramsayhank








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Pwright








- RaineerMeadows








- Pwright








- RaineerMeadows








- InlandEmpire








- Currentworld








- Pwright








- Greyx








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Pwright








- RaineerMeadows








- Goldstar133








-Pwright








- Pwright


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Seattle and the last post... hope you liked everyones work*








- RaineerMeadows








- Pwright








- RaineerMeadows








-RaineerMeadows








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Pwright








- Prismasphere








- Pwright

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/SJM87pikeplacemarket.jpg/IMG]

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/pwright1/seattle2/seattle9/apr11204Medium.jpg- Pwright








-Pwright








- RaineerMeadows








- Arex








Pwright








-Pwright








- Pwright








-Sequoias








- Pwright








-Pwright








- Raineermeadows








- Pwright








- Raineermeadows








- Raineermeadows








- Pwright








- Seapug








-Pwright








-Inlandempire








- Seapug








-Pwright








-GreyX


----------



## Furiine (Jul 7, 2004)

Bookmarked! This collection of photographs is wonderful, thank you for putting this together.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Well yer in there! So... thank you actually


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Truly amazing thread ! A very impressive Urban America images are shown to us - beautifully and dearly - Thanks for your hardworking to share ! This thread also reminds me of the words on UrbanAmerica homepage - "We saw urban center when others saw inner city . " - It seems that you saw Urban America center !


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Bump. I noticed that nygirl spent several hours putting this thread together. She deserves a :applause: :applause: :applause: for her time and effort. Seriously. More comments would be great.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome compilation, nygirl!


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow I never realized it but Honolulu has more buildings than most of the cities you listed, I think that should be a wake up call to United States. Continental U.S. urban construction is moving very slow while places like China/Dubai/Honolulu are booming really fast. 


"Emporis reports that Honolulu is fourth in the nation when it comes to the number of high-rise buildings/skyscrapers (12 stories or more). The company, which specializes in geography information, says there are 424 high-rise buildings in the urban core from Pearl Harbor to Hawai'i Kai." -Emprois.Com

Shocking eh... A decade ago, Honolulu wasn't even in the top 10 yet now they are in 4th place? Watch out Los Angeles! You're next.:lol:


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

Amazing group of pics!! And like everyone else is saying...thankyou A LOT! I can only imagine how long this must of taken you..:S....but yes..GREAT PICTURES!!! Makes me proud to be am american agian


----------



## wuhan600 (Jul 10, 2007)

SO GOOD


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

wow massive thread thanks for the effort easily one of the best threads I have ever seen here


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

icracked said:


> Wow I never realized it but Honolulu has more buildings than most of the cities you listed, I think that should be a wake up call to United States. Continental U.S. urban construction is moving very slow while places like China/Dubai/Honolulu are booming really fast.
> 
> 
> "Emporis reports that Honolulu is fourth in the nation when it comes to the number of high-rise buildings/skyscrapers (12 stories or more). The company, which specializes in geography information, says there are 424 high-rise buildings in the urban core from Pearl Harbor to Hawai'i Kai." -Emprois.Com
> ...



Wtf?

Why do you always feel the need to boost Honolulu in this forum? Why do you, when you boost, dismiss the wonder of the other places mentioned? Why when you boost do you tend to "look down" on the continental U.S. for not having tons of shitty looking nearly identical condo's and tons of average 400 footers?
Why come into this thread that I took alot of time to organize and put together not comment on anything up there, but point out something very irrelevant? This is not about skylines or skyscrapers. I think you missed the point entirely while trying to hump honolulu yet again. This thread was made to present the iconic cities of the United States to the other forumers of the world. New York gets alot of recognition, Chicago too.. and many others know of Los Angeles, Miami, and so on and so forth but this thread was meant to group all of these wonderful places together. To unify them sort of since it's never really been done in here. So what if Honolulu has a dense skyline.. nothing stands out and nothing is close to extraordinary architecture over there. I understand to you Honolulu may be special and it has lovely beaches but so do tons of other places in the world. Aside for nice beaches which are great and can also be found on other islands in Hawaii and the Pacific what is Iconic? Deserving? Worthy of a little booster to pollute tons of threads with his boosterism? Does Honolulu have the Icong status of San Francisco's Golden Gate? Chicago's Michigan Avenue? Miami's South Beach? Los Angeles' Hollywood Hills? New York's Buildings and Bridges? Philidelphia's Ben Franklyn Parkway? Baltimore's Inner Harbor? Atlanta's Peach Tree and domed Capital? Detroit's art deco & Mosaic's? St. Louis' Arch? Seattle's Space Needle? San Diego's Gas Lamp District? Kansas City's Union Station? Dallas' Reunion Tower, Houston's Montrose neighborhood, New Orlean's French Quarter ? 

Anything remotely iconic in Honolulu's urban fabric? To me nothing comes close you can love it all you want but stop putting down other places that really don't look up to Honolulu for anything. It really isn't as mighty as you want to make it out to be. You btw were the first person to go and mention Hong Kong and Dubai in this thread and I knew there would be one person to come rain on the parade with the same rhetoric so congradulations.

Put all of that in your boostering pipe and smoke it. hno: Honolulu......big whoopdey doo.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! Just found this thread. Awesome, deserves another look from people...

must have taken a long time as well - thank you again.


----------



## zigzag (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, great set.


----------

